# W.A.R.IV... pictures on the last part of this thread



## crackerdave (Apr 20, 2015)

Woodys Annual Rondyvoo will be the second weekend in June 6-12, 6-13, and 6-14.It will be on Coleman River Road,near Clayton Georgia.The camping will be primitive,with portajohns.It's a beautiful site on private land,and the Coleman river is pure spring water and is drinkable on the property.
All are welcome,and there are motels and condos in Clayton for those who aren't comfortable with primitive camping.There will be a firepit for a bonfire...bring some firewood,if you can.Traditional archery,primitive skills,horseshoe pitchers,trade blanket folks...please come and do your stuff.Al 33,hope you'll come and teach folks how to shoot a bow and use an atlatl.
Well-behaved kids and dogs are very welcome.Free-running dogs have caused some minor problems at meal time at other gatherings....my dog was one.
I went to meet with Cliff and Cathy,after meeting Greg at Walmart.Nice folks,all! I think maybe we will pass the hat to pay for the toilets.

Small trailers and pop-ups can probably make it up and down the one lane Forest Service roads.If you get hung up on a waterbar,plenty of help will be available.Need to be self-contained,though....there's no dump station or electricity,just a picture perfect wilderness valley.

It'll be a lot of fun,so make plans to be there! And don't forget your cameras!
There is a sign-up thread in the Gatherings forum.Please don't be shy about posting...we need to get an idea how many are coming

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=841136

Pictures of the Forest Service Road going in, and the site when you get there.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 20, 2015)

Here are some directions to the site.















If you have a GPS just plug in Coleman River Road Clayton Ga...........This will get you to the forest service road leading up to the site


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 20, 2015)

I can start naming people on here I know live in NE GA if I have to.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 20, 2015)

10:00 quiet time might not work out so well.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 20, 2015)

I know a primitive camping spot first come first serve. Very good place for about 10 or 15 people


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 20, 2015)

How big a shindig are we talking here?  Frat boy throwdown?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> 10:00 quiet time might not work out so well.



Lots of stuff is throwed out there that amount to a hill of beans on internet sites ! There is a perfect spot down there at the old still house !! "Campground" ain't the only spots there !! There is literally thousands of acres in these parts for such. Holcomb Creek between tottery pole and hale ridge is a good one !!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 21, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Lots of stuff is throwed out there that amount to a hill of beans on internet sites ! There is a perfect spot down there at the old still house !! "Campground" ain't the only spots there !! There is literally thousands of acres in these parts for such. Holcomb Creek between tottery pole and hale ridge is a good one !!



Let's nail it down!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 21, 2015)

Be careful what you wish for.
Some are still nursing wounds from the WAR's.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 21, 2015)

Durhamtown is privately owned. They have lots of RV and tent campsites. Not sure about the partying rules. 

http://www.durhamtown.com/#!lodging/c21fd


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 22, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Please elaborate...by pm,if it's private.Something tells me I should just forget a gathering ever entered my mind.Far be it from me to pick at scabs on old unhealed wounds,whosever they are.



I was speaking metaphorically about wounds. Didn't mean to mislead.
There were quite a few hangovers the next morning.
Both WAR's were a resounding success with II being huge.

For those that weren't there:
http://forum.gon.com/forumdisplay.php?f=106


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2015)

This could be W.A.R.III, if there's enough interest and we can find a good place to have it.
The folks in north Ga. haven't had a big gathering....it's high time we fixed that.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I can start naming people on here I know live in NE GA if I have to.



It's time.


----------



## madsam (Apr 22, 2015)

Veterans Park on Lake Blackshear,  whoops  that's not North Ga.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2015)

All we need is a cow pasture or a food plot. We can take up a collection for portapotties. Primitive camping,no drinking water,and no electricity needed,but if it's there,so much the better.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 22, 2015)

Let's do this, folks.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2015)

WAR II was a ton of fun.There were somewhere around 150 folks there,if my memory remembers rite.

All the north Alabama and Carolina hillbillies,if you can read this,you uns are cordially welcome.Tenn. too!
Come on,north Ga folks....somebody step up and host this.It'll be a hysteric event.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 22, 2015)

I know of some places that would accommodate smaller groups (20-30), but 100+ is out.  There used to be some spots like that around here, but they're no longer available.  I know a perfect place for exactly what you're looking for, but its about 20 miles across the NC line.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 22, 2015)

Please get this thing going.  Ive wanted to attend a Woodys gathering for a while but their always to far away or on a weekend I work.  I just bought ten acres in Hart co. but don't close on it till the 15th of may.  Its a possibility.


----------



## Milkman (Apr 22, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Durhamtown is privately owned. They have lots of RV and tent campsites. Not sure about the partying rules.
> 
> http://www.durhamtown.com/#!lodging/c21fd



Did you call Durhamtown ?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 22, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I know of some places that would accommodate smaller groups (20-30), but 100+ is out.  There used to be some spots like that around here, but they're no longer available.  I know a perfect place for exactly what you're looking for, but its about 20 miles across the NC line.


That sounds good to me.Within range for most folks.Post us up some details,please.


Flaustin1 said:


> Please get this thing going.  Ive wanted to attend a Woodys gathering for a while but their always to far away or on a weekend I work.  I just bought ten acres in Hart co. but don't close on it till the 15th of may.  Its a possibility.


Is it cleared and driveable?


Milkman said:


> Did you call Durhamtown ?



I couldn't open the link. My phone is very slow,and so am I.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 23, 2015)

Standing Indian has a group campsite called the Kimsey Creek loop that we reserve every June.  You can fit 15-20 campers there, depending on how you park them, and tents anywhere you want.  We've had near 100 folks there before.  It's got an ice cold creek running through the middle of camp.  If folks want their own private spot, there's 3 or 4 other loops of great spots.  And best of all, when it's 85 degrees in town, it's 70 in the camp.


http://www.recreation.gov/camping/s...oundDetails.do?contractCode=NRSO&parkId=75077


----------



## mbjr (Apr 23, 2015)

I would love to come to it if its close I'm in the lake hartwell area, alittle north of Athens. Ya'll make this happen and me and my son would love to attend.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

If it's US Forest Service,they have the 10:00 quiet time rule.Thanks for the suggestion,though.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 23, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> If it's US Forest Service,they have the 10:00 quiet time rule.Thanks for the suggestion,though.



The group site is apart from the rest of the campground.  It's worth checking into.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The group site is apart from the rest of the campground.  It's worth checking into.



Will do.Thanks!


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 23, 2015)

Need to make sure partaking of Social Lubricant  is acceptable.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

You must've partaken of the Apple Pie at W.A.R. II ?


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 23, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> You must've partaken of the Apple Pie at W.A.R. II ?



Look through the pictures and count solo cups.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Look through the pictures and count red solo cups.



There's a good chance that the member with the Apple Pie will also be at this gathering.


----------



## K80 (Apr 23, 2015)

I could host 15-20 people down by the river.  Though the closest parking is a 700' walk up hill both ways. 

May have some grading done soon near the house that may could allow a couple of small campers. It would be a 400' walk down to the tent campers at the river.

If folks are interested in coming to Franklin County I'll check around and see if I can find a spot.   I know one possible location,  it would  be  a stretch and would likely be a fee (how much? Don't know)  and absolutely no trash could be left behind.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

K80 said:


> I could host 15-20 people down by the river.  Though the closest parking is a 700' walk up hill both ways.
> 
> May have some grading done soon near the house that may could allow a couple of small campers. It would be a 400' walk down to the tent campers at the river.
> 
> If folks are interested in coming to Franklin County I'll check around and see if I can find a spot.   I know one possible location,  it would  be  a stretch and would likely be a fee (how much? Don't know)  and absolutely no trash could be left behind.



I'm thinking a large food plot or possibly an old pasture is what we'll need,but your spots sound good for a small crowd.It would be best to have enough room for a large crowd.That way,we wouldn't hafta turn any body away.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 23, 2015)

Ive been racking my brain trying to think of somewhere.  My land probably wont be drivable and suitable until the middle of june, maybe later than that.  Have to put in a driveway that crosses a creek.


----------



## K80 (Apr 23, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I'm thinking a large food plot or possibly an old pasture is what we'll need,but your spots sound good for a small crowd.It would be best to have enough room for a large crowd.That way,we wouldn't hafta turn any body away.



The property I have  in mind  that would likely  cost a fee is large enough for any crowd. Also has a bunk house and a large cabin but those would likely be off limits.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

K80 said:


> The property I have  in mind  that would likely  cost a fee is large enough for any crowd. Also has a bunk house and a large cabin but those would likely be off limits.



Sounds like a possibility....where is it?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 23, 2015)

Contact Unicoi St. Park and ask about the bottoms area. IDK if they rent it out or anything anymore, but it will hold more people than would come.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 23, 2015)

We, I mean a few of us up this way, are throwing around and checking on a few thangs.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 23, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> Contact Unicoi St. Park and ask about the bottoms area. IDK if they rent it out or anything anymore, but it will hold more people than would come.


I'll do that-thanks!


greg_n_clayton said:


> We, I mean a few of us up this way, are throwing around and checking on a few thangs.



Hope yall can find a spot!


----------



## skiff23 (Apr 23, 2015)

Holiday Park Campground. Wilkes County on the Clarks Hill Lake. Good place , bath houses. boat launch good area with not much to bother. First come first serve. County run no rangers. Pack it in put it in the dumpster.  Will not bother anyone. Primative but water onsite. THat would be the perfect place.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 23, 2015)

skiff23 said:


> THat would be the perfect place.



Except it's not in the mountains.. Best thing about camping up here is the cool nights!  Y'all come enjoy it.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2015)

2nd on the Unicoi.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

skiff23 said:


> Holiday Park Campground. Wilkes County on the Clarks Hill Lake. Good place , bath houses. boat launch good area with not much to bother. First come first serve. County run no rangers. Pack it in put it in the dumpster.  Will not bother anyone. Primative but water onsite. THat would be the perfect place.


Sounds like a possibility,if we can't find a place in the mountains.


northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Except it's not in the mountains.. Best thing about camping up here is the cool nights!  Y'all come enjoy it.


I hope we can find a place up there.Greg is looking.


goob said:


> 2nd on the Unicoi.



I'll call today!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 24, 2015)

Hope I can make it.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

Migmack said:


> Hope I can make it.



I hope so,too,Mig!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 24, 2015)

Any luck at Unicoi


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Any luck at Unicoi



Left a voicemail,waiting for the ranger lady to call back.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 24, 2015)

I work every other weekend.  This weekend is my weekend to work.  Just Sayin.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

I don't have a calendar handy,but no matter what day is set,there's gonna be those who can't be off that weekend.

I'm thinkin first weekend in June,will give plenty of time to soften up the boss.


----------



## K80 (Apr 24, 2015)

I just talked with a guy who said we could use his property in bowman ga.   

It has around 6 camper hookups and a lot of room for tents.   It has skeet fields and plenty of room to do archery and etc.   There is a club house with kitchen and two bathrooms.   The only thing it doesn't have is shower. 

He said no charge  but I told him we would need to pay something to cover electricity.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

Sounds perfect!

Where's Bowman?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

Ok,I found it on the map.Kinda close to Lake Hartwell.A long drive,for the mountain folks.

I guess the only fair way to do this is to post a poll,when it gets down to three or four sites?


----------



## K80 (Apr 24, 2015)

;The blue dot.   It's not on the mountains.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

OK, mountain people....would you be willing to drive that far?

I spoke to the lady at Unicoi,and they have a lodge available,no ten pm quiet time.3 buildings with 20 rooms and a common area each,will negotiate the price according to how many rooms are taken.$115 per night,no limit on people per room.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

Anybody that knows me knows I can't afford that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 24, 2015)

I can attest to having a "gathering" here at my place, it was spotless when everyone left.  Had about 50-60 people here.


----------



## K80 (Apr 24, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I can attest to having a "gathering" here at my place, it was spotless when everyone left.  Had about 50-60 people here.



That's all this guy ask for and I told him in the past it has been left as good or better than it was found.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

K80 said:


> That's all this guy ask for and I told him in the past it has been left as good or better than it was found.



I'm still hoping we can get a good place like this one,up in the mountains where the nights are cool even in June.If that doesn't happen,then it looks like Bowman is the place!

I don't know how many will actually show up,but there were well over a hundred at W.A.R. II. I think we should plan for a big turnout like that.Better too much room than not enough.


----------



## K80 (Apr 24, 2015)

No doubt.   The evenings would be much nicer up there.

If it is the first weekend of June I couldn't do it.   We have a fundraiser in Atlanta to attend to support a foundation that took us in when Grant got sick.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

K80 said:


> No doubt.   The evenings would be much nicer up there.
> 
> If it is the first weekend of June I couldn't do it.   We have a fundraiser in Atlanta to attend to support a foundation that took us in when Grant got sick.



The date is not set for sure,yet.I just want to give folks plenty of notice,so they can work it into their schedule.No date will fit for everybody,of course,but if we can't find a site in north Ga. then your site would be kind of a middle ground that most folks could reach in a reasonable drive.

Let's see how it goes....maybe we'll find a place in the mountains and do it on a weekend when you and your family can come!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 24, 2015)

K80 said:


> No doubt.   The evenings would be much nicer up there.
> 
> If it is the first weekend of June I couldn't do it.   We have a fundraiser in Atlanta to attend to support a foundation that took us in when Grant got sick.





crackerdave said:


> The date is not set for sure,yet.I just want to give folks plenty of notice,so they can work it into their schedule.No date will fit for everybody,of course,but if we can't find a site in north Ga. then your site would be kind of a middle ground that most folks could reach in a reasonable drive.
> 
> Let's see how it goes....maybe we'll find a place in the mountains and do it on a weekend when you and your family can come!


The date set should fit the schedule of the one that provides the grounds!!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> The date set should fit the schedule of the one that provides the grounds!!



I agree.Nothing can really be planned until we have that.Hopefully,this thread will accomplish that.


----------



## crokseti (Apr 24, 2015)

I have a contact/friend at Cherokee Farms in Lafayette Ga. that caters to music festivals,primitive skills gatherings, etc. that might be available for a fee but fair. What dates are you looking at? I can ask about the cost and open dates etc. Sinse this is just a campout type gathering, maybe ol Smokey will cut us a deal. He's a retired ranger.        You can p.m. me for more details and info.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 24, 2015)

crokseti said:


> I have a contact/friend at Cherokee Farms in Lafayette Ga. that caters to music festivals,primitive skills gatherings, etc. that might be available for a fee but fair. What dates are you looking at? I can ask about the cost and open dates etc. Sinse this is just a campout type gathering, maybe ol Smokey will cut us a deal. He's a retired ranger.        You can p.m. me for more details and info.


Message sent.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 25, 2015)

A member has found a possible site.It's near Lafayette,Ga.

Anybody up for a road trip to go check it out? I'll split the gas with anybody who wants to go.I'm near Lagrange....send a message if you can go.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 25, 2015)

The place is called Cherokee Farms.They host festivals and gatherings.60acres.It's in or near the town of Lafayette,and thats about all I know about it.

I guess I will drive up and see it. I hope someone with experience organizing these events can help a dumb cracker get this one together.Who organized W.A.R. II ,anybody remember? Prolly not.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 25, 2015)

That ain't ne ga!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 25, 2015)

Dang near Tennesse !!!


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> That ain't ne ga!



Id like to attend if it happens in NE GA.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2015)

goob said:


> Id like to attend if it happens in NE GA.



I'd like for it to be in n.e. Ga.,too.

I keep hoping somebody will have a place at a farm there.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2015)

OK,folks. Gotta be somebody that's got a vacant cow pasture or a food plot we can camp in.I'll pick up the trash Sunday morning and try to put everything back like we found it,and arrange for portapotties,if needed.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 26, 2015)

I think Hugh did that one Dave, I don't think it was very easy, but you're talented.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang near Tennesse !!!





lagrangedave said:


> I think Hugh did that one Dave, I don't think it was very easy, but you're talented.



Not talented,just got the gift of gab.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Not talented,just got the gift of gab.





Well I've done 2, one here at the house with Ruttnbuck's help, and 1 at Hamburg for lil Bubba, with Hugh's help.  I spent a good bit of my on $$$ for both events.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2015)

I will need help,that's for sure.I'm sadly lacking in the $$$ department.My so-called "social security" barely pays the bills,and there's only a little for play money at the first of the month.I'll have gas money to go across the state and back,if that.

Might hafta hock my poor ol' Gibson git-tar again.


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 26, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang near Tennesse !!!



More like Alabama.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 26, 2015)

Bill Mc said:


> More like Alabama.





Not much difference . .


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 26, 2015)

I agree!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2015)

Help!!!


----------



## crokseti (Apr 26, 2015)

Sorry that this place is too far away for ya'll. It sure is nice there but is quite a haul. I know of another place near Elberton overlooking lake Russell. I will try to get in touch there and see.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2015)

crokseti said:


> Sorry that this place is too far away for ya'll. It sure is nice there but is quite a haul. I know of another place near Elberton overlooking lake Russell. I will try to get in touch there and see.



Thanks!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2015)

J_seph,thanks for the tip...I'll check it out.Lula is a perfect location.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2015)

Of the two that I contacted,neither one fits our needs.Thanks for the help,j_seph..I need all I can get!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2015)

C'mon,Rabun county folks! I know there's a pasture or a foodplot or some place to do this,and we need you to step up and be a hero......


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> C'mon,Rabun county folks! I know there's a pasture or a foodplot or some place to do this,and we need you to step up and be a hero......



And banjo music!


----------



## j_seph (Apr 27, 2015)

I just messaged a gal to see if she knows of any in Rabun. 

Now if someone was good friends with the monster truck gal from Rabun county...................................that would be your hook up


----------



## j_seph (Apr 27, 2015)

goob said:


> And banjo music!


Shhhhhhhhh.......................................listen


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2015)

Anybody friends with the monster truck girl from Rabun county?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Please get this thing together on the weekend im off.  I wish I could help with a place but I cant.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 27, 2015)

The landowner will be the one to set a date.It is impossible to please everyone,but I hope it works for most.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2015)

I have a prospective site.River runs through it.Strictly primitive ,camping at its finest!


----------



## goob (Apr 28, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Shhhhhhhhh.......................................listen



Im close enough to hear it, just not close enough to feeeeel it!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 28, 2015)

Gotta feeling there'll be some genuine hillbilly music made at this'un.
Bring your acoustic (non-electric) instrument.This includes spoons and vocal cords.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2015)

I plan to go look at a site that Greg in Clayton has found.It's near where the Coleman River runs into the Tallulah River on a beautiful 65 acres of very private land,surrounded by National Forest land.Little or no cell phone service,and no neighbors for miles.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 29, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I plan to go look at a site that Greg in Clayton has found.It's near where the Coleman River runs into the Tallulah River on a beautiful 65 acres of very private land,surrounded by National Forest land.Little or no cell phone service,and no neighbors for miles.



When are you going?  If I ain't busy, I might join you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I plan to go look at a site that Greg in Clayton has found.It's near where the Coleman River runs into the Tallulah River on a beautiful 65 acres of very private land,surrounded by National Forest land.Little or no cell phone service,and no neighbors for miles.





About 35 years ago, I went bear huntin` up in that area. From what I remember, that was some fine country.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Man im ready for this.  If its on my off weekend, I can pitch in on the cost of porta jons or whatever we need.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 29, 2015)

Let's do it.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> About 35 years ago, I went bear huntin` up in that area. From what I remember, that was some fine country.


Hope you can join us!


Flaustin1 said:


> Man im ready for this.  If its on my off weekend, I can pitch in on the cost of porta jons or whatever we need.


Right now,it looks like the second weekend in June.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 29, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Hope you can join us!
> 
> Right now,it looks like the second weekend in June.



So we're saying the weekend of 13th?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Hope you can join us!
> 
> Right now,it looks like the second weekend in June.





Any motels close by ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 29, 2015)

I would say 14-15 hard miles Quack. Miles in these parts are twisted like barbed wire !! This spot is fairly remote. If you new of the old Coleman river WMA, then you know.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I would say 14-15 hard miles Quack. Miles in these parts are twisted like barbed wire !!





Count me out !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 29, 2015)

Am I bringing a camper, a tent, or a hammock to this place?


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So we're saying the weekend of 13th?


Yes.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Any motels close by ??


Clayton,Ga. has a lot.I don't think it's far from the property.
Camping on the site will be primitive...porta jon place is near there,too.Self contained trailers under 24' should be ok.The road is narrow and steep,with sharp curves.I'll know more about that after the recon trip Sat.week.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So we're saying the weekend of 13th?


Yes.


Hookeêd On Quack said:


> Any motels close by ??


Clayton,Ga. has a lot.I don't think it's far from the property.
Camping on the site will be primitive...porta jon place is near there,too.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome!!!!!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I would say 14-15 hard miles Quack. Miles in these parts are twisted like barbed wire !! This spot is fairly remote. If you new of the old Coleman river WMA, then you know.



Dang it !! What I meant was, if you ever came to the old Coleman river WMA, then you know how remote and far from town it is. It is not that far, but it is a time consumeing drive.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 29, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Count me out !!



May be able to rent a house close by instead of having to drive all way to town.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Am I bringing a camper, a tent, or a hammock to this place?



I can answer that better after I see it and drive the road in.I would guess a tent would be easiest.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 30, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Hope you can join us!
> 
> Right now,it looks like the second weekend in June.




Do you need a passport to go there?


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Count me out !!



I mite got us a plan. Howz a 3 bedroom condo, jacoozi inside, big pool at da complex, driver to get us there and back, right in Clayton sound?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Apr 30, 2015)

Sounds like you got it made Hornet!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> I mite got us a plan. Howz a 3 bedroom condo, jacoozi inside, big pool at da complex, driver to get us there and back, right in Clayton sound?



You da man,Chris!

The camping will be primitive,but in a priceless spot.Greg is th' HERO!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2015)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Do you need a passport to go there?



Only if yer from Kansas.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2015)

Is anybody able to google earth a picture and post it here? It's the old Coleman River Refuge,I think.Or maybe Coleman River W.M.A.


----------



## jigman29 (Apr 30, 2015)

I'll tell you this is a beautiful piece of property. Y'all will really like the area. It is secluded for sure though.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm pumped!  I can only imagine the grub we'll cook up at a Woody's Rendezvous...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Is anybody able to google earth a picture and post it here? It's the old Coleman River Refuge,I think.Or maybe Coleman River W.M.A.




https://www.google.com/maps/dir/''/...x8968c8c3dd5d2144!2m2!1d-83.48988!2d34.966759

See if this works


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 30, 2015)

That's pretty country. Take some pics. A little far for me at the moment but one is on my bucket list.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 30, 2015)

It is the property where Coleman river and Coleman river rd cross .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 30, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> it is the property where coleman river and coleman river rd cross .



?????????

Click on this link

https://www.google.com/maps/dir/''/...x8968c8c3dd5d2144!2m2!1d-83.48988!2d34.966759

 To zoom in, and out on the screen shot below


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 30, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> I mite got us a plan. Howz a 3 bedroom condo, jacoozi inside, big pool at da complex, driver to get us there and back, right in Clayton sound?





Very doable !!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 30, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very doable !!


----------



## Hornet22 (May 1, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very doable !!



We goin to mamanems Sunday, I'll talk to sister an see what she says


----------



## bigelow (May 2, 2015)

I may try and make it up


----------



## crackerdave (May 2, 2015)

bigelow said:


> I may try and make it up



Good !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well I've done 2, one here at the house with Ruttnbuck's help, and 1 at Hamburg for lil Bubba, with Hugh's help.  I spent a good bit of my on $$$ for both events.


Only Because you wanted to!!



crackerdave said:


> I will need help,that's for sure.I'm sadly lacking in the $$$ department.My so-called "social security" barely pays the bills,and there's only a little for play money at the first of the month.I'll have gas money to go across the state and back,if that.
> 
> Might hafta hock my poor ol' Gibson git-tar again.


No need to Hock your Gee tar

Folks that plan too attend should be prepared to make a donation for Porta-Potties............And maybe a little something for the landowner opening up his place for this get together.

Average price for 2 Porta Potties for one weekend is $150.00



crackerdave said:


> I plan to go look at a site that Greg in Clayton has found.It's near where the Coleman River runs into the Tallulah River on a beautiful 65 acres of very private land,surrounded by National Forest land.Little or no cell phone service,and no neighbors for miles.





northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Am I bringing a camper, a tent, or a hammock to this place?


Dave if things work out for me tomorrow I will be going to the site to see if I can tow my camper in there!!

I will be taking pictures!!!

For everybody else here are a few map pictures of how to get there!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 2, 2015)

For those of you that use a GPS......Just Plug in Coleman River Road Clayton Ga., and that will get you close!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2015)

Greg sez don't count on a signal on your phones....at&t maybe.I think we need some way to get medical help if we need it.Cb radio??
I'm glad to get to see some old friends and make some new ones.
This is going to be fun,getting folks from all over and putting faces with names.

Thanks for helping plan this,Mitch....I'm grateful to Greg and the landowners for the chance to enjoy what I think is going to be a very beautiful site.I'm really looking forward to this!

I'd appreciate somebody starting a new thread ....maybe with the right Roman numerals.


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2015)

This gathering is open to anyone.Let's have a good time and respect one another and the land,and maybe we'll be able to come back!


----------



## riverbank (May 3, 2015)

Me and the wife might show up ( if this is open to ladies) even if we can't make it yall be good and be careful. Sounds like the makings of a good time !!


----------



## crackerdave (May 3, 2015)

riverbank said:


> Me and the wife might show up ( if this is open to ladies) even if we can't make it yall be good and be careful. Sounds like the makings of a good time !!



It's open to ladies,too.There are places to stay in Clayton for those who are not comfortable camping primitive.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 3, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> For those of you that use a GPS......Just Plug in Coleman River Road Clayton Ga., and that will get you close!!



Did your GPS work ??


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 3, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Did your GPS work ??



Yes



I will add more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2015)

I will go and meet with Greg and the landowners as a courtesy to them. Please don't anyone go on the property until that's been done.I will go later this week.
Thanks!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 4, 2015)

Me and the wife WILL be attending as long as we are breathing.  I cannot wait!


----------



## K80 (May 4, 2015)

Have the dates been set?


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Me and the wife WILL be attending as long as we are breathing.  I cannot wait!


I look forward to meeting yall!


K80 said:


> Have the dates been set?



Yes sir....second weekend in June.I remembered you had a commitment the first weekend.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 4, 2015)

Me and the Cracker are eating lunch at the Dillard House on Saturday if anybody wants to join us. He doesn't know this yet but I'm very persuasive


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2015)

Consider me persuaded!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 4, 2015)

Me and the wife will join yall.


----------



## Wycliff (May 4, 2015)

Me and Lil Wy will try and make it


----------



## crackerdave (May 4, 2015)

Just talked to Greg....landowner says Sunday is the only day they can meet us,as they'll be busy with their chicken houses.
So...how about we arrive in Clayton and meet them after church at a place there.Last I heard,Dillard House has been taken over by Indians and it's not what it used to be.


----------



## Unicoidawg (May 4, 2015)

Do yourself a favor and eat at the Universal Joint in Clayton and skip the Dillard House. Overpriced and not that great IMO. The "U" joint is some killer grub.......


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 4, 2015)

Man that's pretty property. I'd do it but it's 10 hours one way. Can you get a RV in there?


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 4, 2015)

I'd be up before day break slamming the door to see if I could get a gobble lol.

Any fishing nearby?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 4, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'd be up before day break slamming the door to see if I could get a gobble lol.
> 
> Any fishing nearby?



Tallulah river is just around the corner !!


----------



## mattech (May 4, 2015)

Dave, can you edit your first post of the when what's and where once its all figured out. It gets hard reading through all these post to figure everything out.


----------



## crackerdave (May 5, 2015)

mattech said:


> Dave, can you edit your first post of the when what's and where once its all figured out. It gets hard reading through all these post to figure everything out.



I sure will.


----------



## crackerdave (May 5, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Man that's pretty property. I'd do it but it's 10 hours one way. Can you get a RV in there?


You might get a trailer 24' or smaller in,but there are some dips in the road that the rear of the trailer might hang up on.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

Nice to see that WAR has been started back up.


----------



## crackerdave (May 5, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Nice to see that WAR has been started back up.



Sure would like to have you join us!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Sure would like to have you join us!





It`s easier to herd a mule through the eye of a needle than to get me to commit to anything anymore, but I`ll say "maybe".  No promises.   

Ya`ll have a Trade Blanket in my memory, if you will.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 5, 2015)

It'd be good to share a fire and a shot or ten of Maker's with you, Nic.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 5, 2015)

Got the important portable outhouses ordered today !!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> It'd be good to share a fire and a shot or ten of Maker's with you, Nic.





Maybe.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 5, 2015)

Will leaf lookin be permitted Greg?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 5, 2015)

Yeah !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 5, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Yeah !!



This time !! A hellhound has been spotted in the area !! Need all the eyes we can get !!


----------



## bigelow (May 5, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> It'd be good to share a fire and a shot or ten of Maker's with you, Nic.



X2 for all yall


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 5, 2015)

These are the pictures of the forest service road to the property..........The main concern are the water breaks as they are like really big Speed Bumps........... The pictures don't really show it, but the receiver hitch on my truck drug on two of these going up. The problem pulling an R.V. would be the trailer jack stand dragging possibly getting you stuck or tearing up something........I will not be pulling my 20 ft, bumper pull camper up this road.

Most likely it would not be a problem, but if there is there is no where to turn around till you get to the property


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 5, 2015)

Im so dang excited!  Like a kid in a candy store.  Look forward to meeting all you fine folks!  Anybody pulling a big smoker up there?


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> These are the pictures of the forest service road to the property..........The main concern are the water breaks as they are like really big Speed Bumps........... The pictures don't really show it, but the receiver hitch on my truck drug on two of these going up. The problem pulling an R.V. would be the trailer jack stand dragging possibly getting you stuck or tearing up something........I will not be pulling my 20 ft, bumper pull camper up this road.
> 
> 
> Most likely it would not be a problem, but if there is there is no where to turn around till you get to the property
> ...



How will we communicate if there's an emergency? Very limited cell service there.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 6, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> How will we communicate if there's an emergency? Very limited cell service there.



The same way we did before we had cell phones.... It's not that far to go get help.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The same way we did before we had cell phones.... It's not that far to go get help.



Has anyone besides me been trained in cpr and first aid?

I'm just trying to plan for a medical emergency.
I nominate you as communications chief.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 6, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I nominate you as communications chief.



I got a fast truck!


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I got a fast truck!




That'll work...long as the one way out is not blocked.
LifeFlight is our friend.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 6, 2015)

CPR, First Aid, Blood Born Pathogens certified.  I sure hope none of those skills come In handy though.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

Any emt or paramedics coming to this event?
I'm an old wore-out cracker.....might fall and skin my knee.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 6, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Any emt or paramedics coming to this event?
> I'm an old wore-out cracker.....might fall and skin my knee.



Phone service maybe can be had had just up the road at a higher elevation Dave. The county Marshall also lives close by. You will be fine, I promise.

Also see up yonder you mentioned life flight. They will call them before your hat hits the ground in these parts !!


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> CPR, First Aid, Blood Born Pathogens certified.  I sure hope none of those skills come In handy though.


Me,too! Good to know in advance,though.


greg_n_clayton said:


> Phone service maybe can be had had just up the road at a higher elevation Dave. The county Marshall also lives close by. You will be fine, I promise.
> 
> Also see up yonder you mentioned life flight. They will call them before your hat hits the ground in these parts !!


Also good to know in advance!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 6, 2015)

I'm certified. 

But it don't look like my RV would make it nor my prius. 

My truck would though. Lol

Maybe..........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2015)

A few more pictures of the field.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'm certified.
> 
> But it don't look like my RV would make it nor my prius.
> 
> ...



I plan to put my old topper on and sleep in the back of my truck.
A small popup would make it up that road just fine,or a small trailer.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 6, 2015)

A river runs down one side. Looks more like a creek to me


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 6, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> A river runs down one side. Looks more like a creek to me
> 
> View attachment 834657



That my friend is what they call "Coleman River" !! Why river, I don't know. It is a place known by many in these parts. Especially the ones who remember hunting the WMA in the far past. This area has a heart that maybe, only the few that have covered the area in pursuit, would know. There are many miles of backwoods USFS roads in the area for "leaf looking" !! We are very fortunate for Cliff and Cathy to be the folks they are, and welcome this get together upon their holdings, which is a prize, to say the least !! Not only are we representing the Woody's forums, but I feel we also represent GON !!

With that being said.......I hope we can get together and enjoy the fellowship. If anyone needs of me, just let me know.


----------



## crackerdave (May 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> That my friend is what they call "Coleman River" !! Why river, I don't know. It is a place known by many in these parts. Especially the ones who remember hunting the WMA in the far past. This area has a heart that maybe, only the few that have covered the area in pursuit, would know. There are many miles of backwoods USFS roads in the area for "leaf looking" !! We are very fortunate for Cliff and Cathy to be the folks they are, and welcome this get together upon their holdings, which is a prize, to say the least !! Not only are we representing the Woody's forums, but I feel we also represent GON !!
> 
> With that being said.......I hope we can get together and enjoy the fellowship. If anyone needs of me, just let me know.




I would like GON to be involved.I will ask Brad Gill if we can get up some pictures and an article in the magazine featuring Cliff and Cathy and all the forum characters.I'm looking forward to meeting you and Cliff and Cathy this Sunday after church.

Will be in touch!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 7, 2015)

We need to start compiling a list of who's coming.  Crackerdave, if folks could let you know, you can edit the first post to show a list of participants.  Once we have a general idea of how many are coming, we might can plan at least one group meal.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 7, 2015)

Maybe we can have a sign-up thread down in the gatherings forum. I'm planning on coming for sure if no crisis happens between now and then and they're not calling for tarnaders and plagues of locusts that weekend.


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We need to start compiling a list of who's coming.  Crackerdave, if folks could let you know, you can edit the first post to show a list of participants.  Once we have a general idea of how many are coming, we might can plan at least one group meal.


I know from organizing youth squirrel dog hunts that many folks are shy about posting.I am a very slow typer,and I would like for someone to start the thread in the gatherings forum.


NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe we can have a sign-up thread down in the gatherings forum. I'm planning on coming for sure if no crisis happens between now and then and they're not calling for tarnaders and plagues of locusts that weekend.



Glad to hear that!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 7, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Maybe we can have a sign-up thread down in the gatherings forum.



I just created a signup sheet in the Gathering forum.  If you plan on coming and don't see your name, post in that thread and I'll add you.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9473087#post9473087


----------



## goob (May 7, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Any emt or paramedics coming to this event?
> I'm an old wore-out cracker.....might fall and skin my knee.



Ill be there Saturday. Im an EMT. Can get ahold of whoever.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 7, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I plan to put my old topper on and sleep in the back of my truck.
> A small popup would make it up that road just fine,or a small trailer.



I've got a nice tent. Could bring the Weber and a fryer if I make it.

Ya'll bringing your wimmins? 

Don't think mine would want to be the only one.


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2015)

goob said:


> Ill be there Saturday. Im an EMT. Can get ahold of whoever.


Good to know...thanks!


Lukikus2 said:


> I've got a nice tent. Could bring the Weber and a fryer if I make it.
> 
> Ya'll bringing your wimmins?
> 
> Don't think mine would want to be the only one.



I really don't know about the wimmins,until the sign-up thread is posted in the Gatherings forum.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 7, 2015)

My wife said she would probably sit this one out.  She knows I'll likely be fishing during the day and she would be stuck in camp with 3 small children.


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for doing the sign-up thread in the Gatherings sub forum....I hope yall won't be shy about posting there if you are coming.We need to get an idea how many to expect.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 7, 2015)

I know y'all said small campers and mine ain't but I'm more curious about the over head clearance. Does the road have at least a 14 ft clearance from branches? I'd hate to put a hole in the roof


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 7, 2015)

Im coming for sure and bringin the wimmin.  Gotta have somebody to clean!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 7, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I know y'all said small campers and mine ain't but I'm more curious about the over head clearance. Does the road have at least a 14 ft clearance from branches? I'd hate to put a hole in the roof



You don't need that old TV antenna or your AC unit anyway.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 7, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Im coming for sure and bringin the wimmin.  Gotta have somebody to clean!



Are you Mormon???


----------



## crackerdave (May 7, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I know y'all said small campers and mine ain't but I'm more curious about the over head clearance. Does the road have at least a 14 ft clearance from branches? I'd hate to put a hole in the roof



Mitch (ruttnbuck) has driven the road.I will drive it this Sunday and look at that.
Glad yall are coming!


----------



## Milkman (May 7, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> I know y'all said small campers and mine ain't but I'm more curious about the over head clearance. Does the road have at least a 14 ft clearance from branches? I'd hate to put a hole in the roof



Might want to read post # 160.  That may be as much a factor as overhead clearance. If a camper gets hung up that stops all traffic in both directions

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9470918&postcount=160


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 7, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Are you Mormon???



Typo.  How in the world could anybody put up with more than one?


----------



## SnowHunter (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for that Milkman. I didn't see it scrolling thru earlier. Looks like I have plenty of ground clearance and roof clearance. That's an advantage of a 5th-wheel  I'll drive it between now and the gathering as well, to be sure


----------



## sinclair1 (May 7, 2015)

I was up that way today and might show for the day.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 7, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Thanks for that Milkman. I didn't see it scrolling thru earlier. Looks like I have plenty of ground clearance and roof clearance. That's an advantage of a 5th-wheel  I'll drive it between now and the gathering as well, to be sure


Nic with your camper I would be more concerned with the tight turns in the road.

My receiver that drug is 12" above flat level ground 54" behind the rear axle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

sinclair1 said:


> I was up that way today and might show for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (May 8, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nic with your camper I would be more concerned with the tight turns in the road.
> 
> My receiver that drug is 12" above flat level ground 54" behind the rear axle



Good info right there!!!


----------



## j_seph (May 8, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Man that's pretty property. I'd do it but it's 10 hours one way. Can you get a RV in there?



30 rednecks can get it in there


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2015)

j_seph said:


> 30 rednecks can get it in there



May be even more than that!


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 8, 2015)

j_seph said:


> 30 rednecks can get it in there



Oh I'm sure of it. Lol

But I'm not going to be "That guy" that blocked the road. Have tent, will travel.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 8, 2015)

Have truck, will sleep in it.


----------



## crackerdave (May 8, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> Oh I'm sure of it. Lol
> 
> But I'm not going to be "That guy" that blocked the road. Have tent, will travel.


----------



## crackerdave (May 9, 2015)

Does anyone know how to emcee a trade blanket?
Bring something for sale or trade,and we'll have us one.It's been a while,but I might can do it.I'd rather somebody that knows what they're doing run it,though.


----------



## SnowHunter (May 9, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Nic with your camper I would be more concerned with the tight turns in the road.
> 
> My receiver that drug is 12" above flat level ground 54" behind the rear axle


I'll do some measuring  

We're gonna head up there in a couple weeks and check the road and turns out. It can't be any worse then the dirty road we're living on, but we'll see 

If it won't work, I reckon we'll dig out the tent!


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Does anyone know how to emcee a trade blanket?
> Bring something for sale or trade,and we'll have us one.It's been a while,but I might can do it.I'd rather somebody that knows what they're doing run it,though.



Why don't we let Nicodemus do it, He'll be there. He wouldn't miss this for the world. If he don't come I'll buy a truck load of guineas and head south.


----------



## lagrangedave (May 9, 2015)

This is a gathering for the forum, but it's also a reunion.


----------



## crackerdave (May 9, 2015)

lagrangedave said:


> This is a gathering for the forum, but it's also a reunion.



There are a couple banded members that I'd like to come....bbqboss comes to mind.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 9, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> There are a couple banded members that I'd like to come....bbqboss comes to mind.


He has prior obligations that weekend. I called him the other day to extend an invitation.


----------



## crackerdave (May 11, 2015)

Maybe next time?

I rode up and met Greg n clayton and the landowners Cliff and Cathy.All three were a pleasure to meet.This is a beautiful site up in a valley made by the Coleman River.I'll edit post #1 about the road going into the site.Not a good place to pull anything bigger than a small popup.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 11, 2015)

So I'll be setting up my tent then.


----------



## crackerdave (May 11, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So I'll be setting up my tent then.



That would be best,I think.Those water bars are made with rock,and a trailer hitch or a trailer rear end could be torn up.


----------



## crackerdave (May 12, 2015)

I plan to go in before noon that Friday and do some site prep work with a string trimmer.Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## crackerdave (May 12, 2015)

Just a reminder....ALL are invited.New members,this includes you!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 12, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I plan to go in before noon that Friday and do some site prep work with a string trimmer.Any help would be much appreciated!



I'll come join you.


----------



## crackerdave (May 12, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I'll come join you.



Thank you,sir!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 12, 2015)

I hope some of the famous show and do a autograph session !!! I am shore we an find some to man some of them big hand held manual fan thingys to keep em cool !!


----------



## crackerdave (May 12, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I hope some of the famous show and do a autograph session !!! I am shore we an find some to man some of them big hand held manual fan thingys to keep em cool !!



Howzabout a chicken house fan?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 12, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Howzabout a chicken house fan?



Don't want to mess up their hair Dave !! I also don't think a chicken house fan would be very.......photogenic !!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 12, 2015)

We will be up just after lunch.  I will help with the prep work if its not already done.


----------



## crackerdave (May 12, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Don't want to mess up their hair Dave !! I also don't think a chicken house fan would be very.......photogenic !!


No...that would not do,to mess up no hair do's!


Flaustin1 said:


> We will be up just after lunch.  I will help with the prep work if its not already done.



Thank you,sir!
It's good that I'll have some adult supervision.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 13, 2015)

I'll be up also but it will be in the afternoon. As long as work doesn't get in the way. Can't wait.


----------



## crackerdave (May 13, 2015)

Lukikus2 said:


> I'll be up also but it will be in the afternoon. As long as work doesn't get in the way. Can't wait.



If there's a prize for the longest drive,I'd say the winner will be you! I look forward to meeting a fellow Florida boy.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 13, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> If there's a prize for the longest drive,I'd say the winner will be you! I look forward to meeting a fellow Florida boy.



Great.... more Floridians in the mountains.


----------



## crackerdave (May 13, 2015)

There goes th neighborhood! Dang flatlanders.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 13, 2015)

Now wait a minute fellers !! Sometimes it good to know someone who lives and knows their way around in tropics !! As long as they ain't leef lukkers !!


----------



## The mtn man (May 13, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Now wait a minute fellers !! Sometimes it good to know someone who lives and knows their way around in tropics !! As long as they ain't leef lukkers !!



Or as long as they don't hold up traffic on their bicycles.


----------



## crackerdave (May 13, 2015)

cklem said:


> Or as long as they don't hold up traffic on their bicycles.




You'd hafta be mighty hardcore to bring a bicycle to this campout.


----------



## crackerdave (May 13, 2015)

Yall bring some stuff for the trade blanket.I'm bringing an old Griswald cast iron waffle maker.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2015)

Are there any more specific directions than "on private land on the Coleman River?" or are they posted somewhere else besides the edited / updated first post? 

If it's where I'm thinkin about, it's real close to Clayton if your a crow. If you're drivin then you have about an hour trip from there ahead of you.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are there any more specific directions than "on private land on the Coleman River?" or are they posted somewhere else besides the edited / updated first post?
> 
> If it's where I'm thinkin about, it's real close to Clayton if your a crow. If you're drivin then you have about an hour trip from there ahead of you.



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9465971&postcount=126

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9466000&postcount=127

Maybe 30 mins out of Clayton.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 14, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9465971&postcount=126
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=9466000&postcount=127
> 
> Maybe 30 mins out of Clayton.



Yep, been there, but I can't get there from Clayton in 30, legally.


----------



## crackerdave (May 14, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, been there, but I can't get there from Clayton in 30, legally.



Greg in Clayton drives it in less than that.....he's used to driving those roads.Natives don't like to get behind a 35 mph flatlander leaf-looker.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, been there, but I can't get there from Clayton in 30, legally.



DriveIn in the hills a little backward for some. You have to either turn left or right regularly instead of going straight all the time !


----------



## crackerdave (May 14, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> DriveIn in the hills a little backward for some. You have to either turn left or right regularly instead of going straight all the time !



So....no texting while driving,unless you have a death wish?


----------



## crackerdave (May 14, 2015)

I hope the buckskinners will come and show how things were done in the old days.

I will demonstrate a rock-slinger.Powerful enough to stop a nine foot giant in his tracks,and make it easy to cut off his head.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 14, 2015)

I'm no primitive weapons expert for sure, but I usually bring a target and my hunting bow when I camp.  I'll probably have a 3d deer target for anyone else that wants to fling a few arrows.  No broadheads!


----------



## crackerdave (May 14, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are there any more specific directions than "on private land on the Coleman River?" or are they posted somewhere else besides the edited / updated first post?
> 
> If it's where I'm thinkin about, it's real close to Clayton if your a crow. If you're drivin then you have about an hour trip from there ahead of you.



Come on,Messkin.....even I can blunder through mapquest.
I made the trip to Clayton in 20 minutes in my kayak!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 14, 2015)

I will definitely be packing the recurve!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 14, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I will definitely be packing the recurve!



A recurve ?? What kinda gun is that ??


----------



## goob (May 14, 2015)

Id like to shoot a recurve or longbow if anybody brings one.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 14, 2015)

goob said:


> Id like to shoot a recurve or longbow if anybody brings one.



I will bring a couple of Recurves and a Longbow

Folks I have edited the first, and second post of this thread to include pictures of the site, and directions.


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2015)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I will bring a couple of Recurves and a Longbow
> 
> Folks I have edited the first, and second post of this thread to include pictures of the site, and directions.



Thank you very much,Mitch!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2015)

Just to clarify this shindig will be on the 12th, 13th and 14th of June? and we can arrive at what time on that Friday morning? (that is if we can come of course)


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just to clarify this shindig will be on the 12th, 13th and 14th of June? and we can arrive at what time on that Friday morning? (that is if we can come of course)



You can come up anytime on Friday,or on Thursday if you want to.There'll be a few of us there working on the site and cutting firewood.Dead fallen trees only....it's national forest land all around the site.

Hope you can make it,Hugh!
Can you get in touch with Greg Bitteroot?


----------



## K80 (May 15, 2015)

We are hoping to make it Saturday afternoon.   We are doing a concert that Friday with our foundation and Saturday is our daughters birthday party.   I'm hoping we will be headed that way 1:30.  If anyone passing near Franklin County Friday evening wants to here some good music and get a little grub for a good cause stop on by on your way up.  

Sounds like bring the pickup would be better than the van.


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2015)

K80 said:


> We are hoping to make it Saturday afternoon.   We are doing a concert that Friday with our foundation and Saturday is our daughters birthday party.   I'm hoping we will be headed that way 1:30.  If anyone passing near Franklin County Friday evening wants to here some good music and get a little grub for a good cause stop on by on your way up.
> 
> Sounds like bring the pickup would be better than the van.



I have a four person tent that I will bring and have set up for yall,if you plan to stay Saturday night.All you will need to bring is bedding.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 15, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> You can come up anytime on Friday,or on Thursday if you want to.There'll be a few of us there working on the site and cutting firewood.Dead fallen trees only....it's national forest land all around the site.
> 
> Hope you can make it,Hugh!
> Can you get in touch with Greg Bitteroot?



Would love to make it but I think I'll be west of here in God's country that weekend. 

I would try to contact Bitter but don't know if the restraining order has expired or not yet.


----------



## crackerdave (May 15, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Would love to make it but I think I'll be west of here in God's country that weekend.
> 
> I would try to contact Bitter but don't know if the restraining order has expired or not yet.



Maybe see you at FPG?

It 's expired.


----------



## crackerdave (May 17, 2015)

I mistakenly said the Coleman River was drinkable at the site.
There is a spring on the left as you're going in on USFS 54 that is as pure as water can be.Stop and get a gallon or three when you come in,and you will have good coffee water in the morning!


----------



## crackerdave (May 18, 2015)

We had a wedding at W.A.R. II.

Who's next?


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2015)

Sorry, I already got one more wife than I need. 

Folks, seriously, make some plans to come to this thing. I'd like to meet some of y'all!


----------



## The mtn man (May 18, 2015)

Is anyone planning on bringing a kayak to fish seed?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 18, 2015)

cklem said:


> Is anyone planning on bringing a kayak to fish seed?



I got a 14' welded grizzly I fish out of. But I will be too busy signing and gettin autographs and doin photo shoots to fish !!


----------



## The mtn man (May 18, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I got a 14' welded grizzly I fish out of. But I will be too busy signing and gettin autographs and doin photo shoots to fish !!



Haha, I hear ya !!! Please bring photos of yourself, so I can get an autographed photo, might be worth something one of these days.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 18, 2015)

cklem said:


> Haha, I hear ya !!! Please bring photos of yourself, so I can get an autographed photo, might be worth something one of these days.



Shoot !! They done are !! You get one of me and that hillbilly up yonder in the same frame.............ya set fer life !!


----------



## The mtn man (May 18, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Shoot !! They done are !! You get one of me and that hillbilly up yonder in the same frame.............ya set fer life !!



A couple of living legends, no doubt.


----------



## crackerdave (May 18, 2015)

cklem said:


> Is anyone planning on bringing a kayak to fish seed?



I sold mine.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2015)

Ain't nobody ever got a picture of me, I'm so ugly the camera don't work.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (May 18, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Sorry, I already got one more wife than I need.
> 
> Folks, seriously, make some plans to come to this thing. I'd like to meet some of y'all!



I'd like to be there, but seems the social director (aka wife unit) has scheduled the annual pilgrimage to her sisters house for that weekend. It'll be unending sufferin a bunch  I tell ya. Float fishin the river, limb lines, scoutin the new huntin land for next deer season. I'm not sure I'll be able to stand it.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 18, 2015)

Try to survive it, Messican.


----------



## K80 (May 18, 2015)

The question on everyone's mind is NCHillbilly going to grill everyone pizzas on his akorn Saturday night?


----------



## crackerdave (May 19, 2015)

K80 said:


> The question on everyone's mind is NCHillbilly going to grill everyone pizzas on his akorn Saturday night?



If someone were goin to set a trap for me,a slice of pizza would be great bait!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 20, 2015)

As soon as we get a good idea on who's coming, let's plan a big group meal for Saturday evening.  I'm planning to bring a Weber kettle and I can bring a burner and fish fryer or a pot for low country boil or whatever.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> As soon as we get a good idea on who's coming, let's plan a big group meal for Saturday evening.  I'm planning to bring a Weber kettle and I can bring a burner and fish fryer or a pot for low country boil or whatever.



I don't know if I'll try to fool with bringing a smoker or not. I've got a big pull-behind cooker, but the tires aren't so great, and that's a long ways over some pig trails. Might bring my Blackstone flattop. It folds up for easy totin'.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2015)

I was planning on cooking up a couple of things in Dutch Ovens


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

K80 said:


> The question on everyone's mind is NCHillbilly going to grill everyone pizzas on his akorn Saturday night?


----------



## K80 (May 20, 2015)

Yes I know,  your husband isn't going to let you come if he is grilling pizza....


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I don't know if I'll try to fool with bringing a smoker or not. I've got a big pull-behind cooker, but the tires aren't so great, and that's a long ways over some pig trails. Might bring my Blackstone flattop. It folds up for easy totin'.



I used to have a pull behind smoker with not-so-great tires, but I loaned it to a fella and I ain't seen it in 7 or 8 years.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I used to have a pull behind smoker with not-so-great tires, but I loaned it to a fella and I ain't seen it in 7 or 8 years.



That's not good.


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2015)

Anyone got a hookup for a whole hog? I'll make a contribution


----------



## T.P. (May 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> That's not good.



He'll bring it back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (May 20, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Anyone got a hookup for a whole hog? I'll make a contribution





I'll brang the wife . .


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll brang the wife . .



Oh dang!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll brang the wife . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (May 20, 2015)

W.A.R. flop


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

Kwack = in twubbles.


----------



## j_seph (May 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll brang the wife . .


Ya bringing the twister board as well
I hear someone is bringing a banjo


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2015)

Here are some of the things I'm planning on making in the Dutch Ovens..........Beef Rouladen, and Blackberry/Blueberry cobbler


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2015)

Beef what ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2015)

j_seph said:


> Anyone got a hookup for a whole hog? I'll make a contribution



Yeah !! But I ain't got or will have time to kill it !! Jigman29 might have a lot 
full he is fatting up  for July 4th !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 20, 2015)

That looks good, Mitch! Are those pickles in there? I think I've got the Yaller-Haired Female Person talked into coming. One thing that's cool to me is that it's just a couple hollers over from where my Great-grandpa's farm was at. My Grandpa was born and raised on the head of the Tallula near Tate City. My Great-grandpa's farm was where the Tallula River Forest Service campground is now.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (May 20, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Beef what ??


It's a German Dish


NCHillbilly said:


> That looks good, Mitch! Are those pickles in there? I think I've got the Yaller-Haired Female Person talked into coming. One thing that's cool to me is that it's just a couple hollers over from where my Great-grandpa's farm was at. My Grandpa was born and raised on the head of the Tallula near Tate City. My Great-grandpa's farm was where the Tallula River Forest Service campground is now.


Yes those are pickles.

Flank steaks with dijon or coarse ground mustard spread on, add bacon slices onion wedges, and pickle spears

Roll up, and brown. After browning add beef broth red wine, and a bay leaf.............Cook covered for 1 1/2 hours add corn starch to the remaining broth to thicken gravy

I got this recipe from a dutch oven cooking page that I follow.


----------



## crackerdave (May 20, 2015)

Looks like you have mastered the fine art of Dutch oven cooking!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 20, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> That looks good, Mitch! Are those pickles in there? I think I've got the Yaller-Haired Female Person talked into coming. One thing that's cool to me is that it's just a couple hollers over from where my Great-grandpa's farm was at. My Grandpa was born and raised on the head of the Tallula near Tate City. My Great-grandpa's farm was where the Tallula River Forest Service campground is now.



NO !! Just over the ridge.........but it is high one !! Not far at all from chestnut knob/steel trap down to Tallulah river road !!


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2015)

Generators in camp?

I think it would be an insult to the many spirits that must live on this land,and an annoying noise,but that's my opinion.
What's yours?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 21, 2015)

Wish I owned one !! Shore are handy to fire the lights that shine on horse shoe stobs !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 21, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Generators in camp?
> 
> I think it would be an insult to the many spirits that must live on this land,and an annoying noise,but that's my opinion.
> What's yours?



If I'm primitive camping, I ain't hauling no generator.


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Wish I owned one !! Shore are handy to fire the lights that shine on horse shoe stobs !!


True.


northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If I'm primitive camping, I ain't hauling no generator.



I agree.
I count two no and one yes so fur.

This may be an up all night,sleep all day type of camping.
We need more git-tar players to drown out all the generator noise and the clanging of horse shoes and the water of the upper Coleman river.
I'm thinking five generators and a good stack of Marshall amplifiers oughta do it.


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2015)

We need a good photographer!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 21, 2015)

I got a 300-watt half-stack with a 4x12 cabinet, Dave.


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I got a 300-watt half-stack with a 4x12 cabinet, Dave.




'At'll work! Run all them haints plumb outta them hills.


----------



## crackerdave (May 21, 2015)

It has been suggested that we have a meal together on Saturday,with maybe a cook-off and door prize drawing that same day.If ol' Nick comes,he is good with a trade blanket.If he can't make it,I'll try to fake it.
I sure need help with all this....I think I done bit off way more than I can chew here! I need volunteers!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 22, 2015)

I hadn't planned to haul the Akorn, but I will if it's needed.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 22, 2015)

I can get a hog if somebody is gonna bring a smoker big enough to cook it.


----------



## crackerdave (May 22, 2015)




----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 22, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> I can get a hog if somebody is gonna bring a smoker big enough to cook it.



You would also need to kill it, fire the cooker and cook it !!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 22, 2015)

Nah, id bring it up in my big cooler already killed dressed and scraped.  Don't mind firing the cooker and cooking it though.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 22, 2015)

How much notice you need on somebody bringing a cooker for that pig ?


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 22, 2015)

Within 3 days of the gathering.  Ive got a local butcher that will sell you whatever size hog you want, by the pound, ready for the pit.  Not terribly expensive either.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 23, 2015)

Ok I will let you know a week before.


----------



## crackerdave (May 24, 2015)

Hope it works out,Tony!

Just a reminder: This is open to all members and their families. There is room for a hundred campsites!


----------



## SnowHunter (May 25, 2015)

We went up Saturday and it's gorgeous! I hope y'all are getting pumped! 

The angles of the humps in the road are definitely not gonna work for the camper, so it'll be tent camping for us


----------



## crackerdave (May 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We went up Saturday and it's gorgeous! I hope y'all are getting pumped!
> 
> The angles of the humps in the road are definitely not gonna work for the camper, so it'll be tent camping for us



Glad yall will make it !
You're veteran primitive campers and good folks.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 25, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> We went up Saturday and it's gorgeous! I hope y'all are getting pumped!
> 
> The angles of the humps in the road are definitely not gonna work for the camper, so it'll be tent camping for us



It is nice area over there. The property owners have guest and family get togethers there.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2015)

Looks like 20-30 folks coming,and hundreds of maybe's,or lurkers.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 27, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Looks like 20-30 folks coming,and hundreds of maybe's,or lurkers.



I think I may have my wife and 3 kids coming Saturday evening for a meal.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think I may have my wife and 3 kids coming Saturday evening for a meal.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2015)

I can bring a few folding tables for the food.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (May 27, 2015)

Ok after looking at pics of road and hearing about it i have serious doubts that my cooker will make it up road (16ft low rear) so that is probably out. Dave you have seen my cooker and the road what do you think. I dont want to drag it all the way up if i am able to come and not be able to get it in w/o tearing it up.


----------



## crackerdave (May 27, 2015)

I think you're right,it would likely get torn up.May hafta un invite that pig,unless it's cut up to fit on several small smokers.


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 27, 2015)

Have knife will cut.  Leave that up to y'all though.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 27, 2015)

Keep in mind, it's an all-day and then some job to cook a whole hog. Been there done that, many times. Let's hang out and have some fun.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 27, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Keep in mind, it's an all-day and then some job to cook a whole hog. Been there done that, many times. Let's hang out and have some fun.



Been there and done that.  Ain't no sense in someone tending a smoker all day.  All kinds of big meals we can do that require much less prep time.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2015)

Flaustin1 said:


> Have knife will cut.  Leave that up to y'all though.



Thank you very much for your generous offer,sir.Maybe we can do a whole hog at another get-together!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 28, 2015)

Sounds good to me.  I was just trying to think of something that would feed a whole crowd and is fairly simple to do.(other than the time it takes)  Whose bringing the horseshoes, cornhole boards, etc?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 28, 2015)

We could do: 
Burgers and dogs
Fish fry
Low country boil
Pot luck

Me and Cklem were planning to fry up some fish Friday night, but we could wait till Saturday if we wanted to make it a group meal.


----------



## j_seph (May 28, 2015)

I'll bring case of beer for a case of beer can burgers to be made


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We could do:
> Burgers and dogs
> Fish fry
> Low country boil
> ...



I like all of 'em!

Maybe pot luck,with prizes for best side dish,best main dish,and best dessert?


----------



## j_seph (May 28, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I like all of 'em!
> 
> Maybe pot luck,with prizes for best side dish,best main dish,and best dessert?


can I be a judge


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2015)

j_seph said:


> can I be a judge



Sure can ...along with me and everybody else !


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 28, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I like all of 'em!
> 
> Maybe pot luck,with prizes for best side dish,best main dish,and best dessert?



I got a pot of ranch beans I believe could win.


----------



## crackerdave (May 28, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I got a pot of ranch beans I believe could win.



The Blazing Saddles recipe?


----------



## The mtn man (May 28, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We could do:
> Burgers and dogs
> Fish fry
> Low country boil
> ...



I have plenty more bluegill fillets other than the ones we caught. And we can get more between now and next weekend


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2015)

I keep a ammo can behind the seat of my old truck !! It has crackers, potted meat, vianer sausage, sardines of different flavors, and some sweet cookies of some sort !!


----------



## The mtn man (May 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I keep a ammo can behind the seat of my old truck !! It has crackers, potted meat, vianer sausage, sardines of different flavors, and some sweet cookies of some sort !!



That might work, I have some MRE that I brought home almost 20 years ago, suppose to still be good.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 28, 2015)

cklem said:


> That might work, I have some MRE that I brought home almost 20 years ago, suppose to still be good.



They should be stamped with a date !


----------



## The mtn man (May 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> They should be stamped with a date !



Just kidding Greg, I do have some, but wouldn't eat another one unless I was starving to death, I carried chicken aka king in my stomach once in the steamy Panamanian jungle for about 48 hours until I finally chucked it up, that's how I remember our fine GI food, I'm sure their better now.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 28, 2015)

I'll cook it in the ground. No smoker needed. Just some good coals. 

Very nice gesture Flaustin 

Just got to see if I can make it in time.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2015)

If I can get my Akorn loaded up in the truck, I can smoke something like pork loins or beer-can chickens or fatties that don't take but a couple hours to cook. I've also got a propane flattop that'd work good for a big mess of quesadillas or some such. The fish fry and low-country boil sound good, too. I can bring a pack of catfish if needed for the fish fry, and can make fairly edible jalapeno-ramp hushpuppies.  I have another fish cooker if needed, too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 29, 2015)

Y'all make the call.  I can haul my Akorn too if you decide that route.  Or I can bring some fish cookers.  I bet between a few of us, we can supply some fish.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2015)

I kinda doubt if we'll starve.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 29, 2015)

I usually gain weight on a camping trip.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 29, 2015)

All the above sounds great. I'll bring my turkey fryer for fish, fries or whatever just in case. I'll also bring a coffee maker. Got to have coffee.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 29, 2015)

I'll be perfectly happy with an elaborate all-day meal, a pan of taters cooked over the fire, some of Greg's ammo-can food, or a baloney sammich, myself.


----------



## j_seph (May 29, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I keep a ammo can behind the seat of my old truck !! It has crackers, potted meat, vianer sausage, sardines of different flavors, and some sweet cookies of some sort !!


WINNER


----------



## Hornet22 (May 29, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I kinda doubt if we'll starve.



All da Woody's gitagethers I been to make the meals at a family reunion and dinner on the grounds combined pale in comparison. You can get foundered real quick if'n you ain careful


----------



## crackerdave (May 29, 2015)

Hornet22 said:


> All da Woody's gitagethers I been to make the meals at a family reunion and dinner on the grounds combined pale in comparison. You can get foundered real quick if'n you ain careful



Yes,you can get foundered....also lostered,if you imbibe too much of the apple pie.

All the left overs will start to stank when the ice is all gone.Not to worry....I will be the last to leave on Sunday,and will properly dispose of all trash,so no food will go to waste. Might hafta fight off the bears for it,though.Depends on how hongry we are,who will win that fight.


----------



## crackerdave (May 30, 2015)

I like the idea Hillbilly had...an ongoing feast!

For instant gratification,I have a hand-held grill that will perfectly cook a whole pack of hot dawgs or six bubba burgers in about ten minutes when the community fire is right.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 30, 2015)

I give up !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (May 30, 2015)

What you give up?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (May 30, 2015)

Y'all rember me telling about my trip to Cabelas and to Walmart ?? How everybody always wants my autograph ?? Well.....was talking to the rubber stamp people today. I figured a rubber stamp of my autograph would be handy at this here gathering ! I wouldn't have to tote a ink pen around fer paper stuf or a sharpie for truck hoods and fenders. Guess what they asked for ...................yep................my autograph !!! I told them to fer get it and hung up !!!


It is hades folks being famous !!


----------



## crackerdave (May 30, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Y'all rember me telling about my trip to Cabelas and to Walmart ?? How everybody always wants my autograph ?? Well.....was talking to the rubber stamp people today. I figured a rubber stamp of my autograph would be handy at this here gathering ! I wouldn't have to tote a ink pen around fer paper stuf or a sharpie for truck hoods and fenders. Guess what they asked for ...................yep................my autograph !!! I told them to fer get it and hung up !!!
> 
> 
> It is hades folks being famous !!



That comes along with the job you have.....President of the Rabun County Leaf Lookers Association !


----------



## Doug B. (May 31, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> That comes along with the job you have.....President of the Rabun County Leaf Lookers Association !



I always wondered who was in charge of that!!!


----------



## crackerdave (May 31, 2015)

Doug B. said:


> I always wondered who was in charge of that!!!



Come and join us,and you can see ol' Greg in person!


----------



## crackerdave (May 31, 2015)

All yall locals....bring some bluegrass or old school country pickers,brang 'em! Friday and Saturday all pickers,strummers,and grinners eat free and good.


----------



## The mtn man (May 31, 2015)

So, have we decided what for supper on Saturday? If we want a fish fry, I can get more blue gill, or I can go to the creek and get a few limits of trout after work this week? Or I can go by the grocery store and buy some meat, I just want to do my part.


----------



## crackerdave (May 31, 2015)

cklem said:


> So, have we decided what for supper on Saturday? If we want a fish fry, I can get more blue gill, or I can go to the creek and get a few limits of trout after work this week? Or I can go by the grocery store and buy some meat, I just want to do my part.



Brim fillets are delicious!

I still like Hillbilly's idea of an ongoing feast all weekend.The grocery store ain't far away.


----------



## The mtn man (May 31, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Brim fillets are delicious!
> 
> I still like Hillbilly's idea of an ongoing feast all weekend.The grocery store ain't far away.


That sounds perfect.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 31, 2015)

Yes, please bring those git-tars, banjers, mandolins, fiddles, bass, dobros, bongo drums, air guitars, or whatever you play. Except trombones. If you play trombones, please don't bring those.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 31, 2015)

OK, its been decided.  Me and Cklem have been stocking up on bluegills.  This afternoon, we took his boy and caught us a MESS.  Gonna filet them tomorrow.  We figure between us, we can provide the fish for a fish fry.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2015)

It will be much appreciated! It's not every day you can feast on brim fillets. Thank you!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 1, 2015)

Man, that's gonna be good!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2015)

Having eaten every type of meat native to Georgia and Florida,a boneless skinless brim fillet is the finest little chunk of wild meat God ever made,I think.One of the very few that I would eat raw,and well worth the labor it takes to put on a fish fry for a bunch of hongry campers!

Plus the fun of ketching them on light flyrods....looks like yall been having fun!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 1, 2015)

My wrist and forearm are stiff today.  And tossing a big one up the bank to Cklem's offspring to put on the stringer, I got finned pretty good in my thumb.  It's swollen and sore.  I hope you guys appreciate the suffering I'm going through for your benefit.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 1, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> My wrist and forearm are stiff today.  And tossing a big one up the bank to Cklem's offspring to put on the stringer, I got finned pretty good in my thumb.  It's swollen and sore.  I hope you guys appreciate the suffering I'm going through for your benefit.



Haha, my offspring...  It looks more like I'm his offspring, at least the gentle giant makes a good pack mule.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 1, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> My wrist and forearm are stiff today.  And tossing a big one up the bank to Cklem's offspring to put on the stringer, I got finned pretty good in my thumb.  It's swollen and sore.  I hope you guys appreciate the suffering I'm going through for your benefit.


I know your pain,and appreciate your hard labor!


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 1, 2015)

View attachment 837696. Almost 2 full gallons of bream fillets for the camp out.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 1, 2015)

That's a fine mess of fish. 
Looks like work just got in the way for me. 
The boss is a good man and makes up for it. Heart breaker for me. You don't live but for so long ya know.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 1, 2015)

cklem said:


> View attachment 837696. Almost 2 full gallons of bream fillets for the camp out.



I've probably got half that.  I've got 40-50 fillets that I know of.  You better catch some more Saturday.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 1, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've probably got half that.  I've got 40-50 fillets that I know of.  You better catch some more Saturday.



I believe I'll just do that. I already have probly 120 fillets, one more good run should do it.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 1, 2015)

Ive got a good spot to catch some big gills.  I can add to it if need be.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 1, 2015)

Looks like this is going to be a fish fry...........I will bring a couple of fish cookers, oil, and french fries........... Some Cabbage for slaw.

I will still do a couple of cobblers in the dutch oven as well


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2015)

Fish Fry Saturday evening!  Fish, fries, hush puppies, slaw, and anything you want to add.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 2, 2015)

I will bring 4 four foot and 1 six foot sturdy folding tables and a 20 pound tank of propane,if needed.

Who can bring canopies ? The shade would be welcome for the fryers and also protection from a sudden shower.Let's pray for a sunny weekend!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

I'll be glad to make hushpuppies and help cook fish! I have a fryer I can bring if needed. I can bring oil and whatever else, too.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2015)

I've got a small canopy (9x9 I think) and might see if I can bring a big one.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

I have a 10x10 pop-up I'll bring. I've got a couple big tarps, too, but there may not be anything to tie them up to.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I have a 10x10 pop-up I'll bring. I've got a couple big tarps, too, but there may not be anything to tie them up to.



Don't you have some stikx?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't you have some stikx?



I used to have their "Pieces of Eight" album on vinyl a long time ago. I always liked Tommy Shaw, but I never could stand Dennis DeYoung, they shoulda fired him and they woulda been a much better band.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 2, 2015)

I've got a 10x10 popup, I'll bring my fryer as well. Are we just gonna go to the store in Clayton and get the fixins and sides we think we will need, so I can pitch in?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

cklem said:


> I've got a 10x10 popup, I'll bring my fryer as well. Are we just gonna go to the store in Clayton and get the fixins and sides we think we will need, so I can pitch in?



Whatever everybody wants to do. If y'all bringing the fish, I'll bring oil, fish breader, hushpuppy stuff, and such.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Whatever everybody wants to do. If y'all bringing the fish, I'll bring oil, fish breader, hushpuppy stuff, and such.



Deep fried fench fries, or pan fried taters with onions? Sure wish we had some ramps.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd say we'll have enough cookers and cooks to anything you want.  No need to outsource the sides.  Fish, fries and or fried taters, hushpuppies, and slaw.  We typically don't have too many sides beyond that when we fry fish, but if someone wants to add something, feel free.  I already heard there'll be cobbler.


----------



## K80 (Jun 2, 2015)

I've got a French fry cutter I can bring.   If need be I have a camp chef three burner I can bring and have a griddle for it as well.   I don't have good fish fry pots but do have a couple large pots I use for low country boils. 

I'll plan to bring the French fry cutter,  let me know if I need to pack any of the others.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

cklem said:


> Deep fried fench fries, or pan fried taters with onions? Sure wish we had some ramps.



Either or or both-I like 'em both. Fries might be easier to do a bunch of if we already have the fryers fired up. I'll see if I can round up enough ramps for a mess of ramp-jalapeno hushpuppies. They're about to be gone.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hillbilly, if you can find some ramps to bring, youll be my hero!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

Might be able to round up a few, it's gettin' late.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 2, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I used to have their "Pieces of Eight" album on vinyl a long time ago. I always liked Tommy Shaw, but I never could stand Dennis DeYoung, they shoulda fired him and they woulda been a much better band.



  

I used to have that LP too.



K80 said:


> I've got a French fry cutter I can bring.   If need be I have a camp chef three burner I can bring and have a griddle for it as well.   I don't have good fish fry pots but do have a couple large pots I use for low country boils.
> 
> I'll plan to bring the French fry cutter,  let me know if I need to pack any of the others.



Mann, yall presenting all kinds of  opportunities!!

Does she still have all of her fingers?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 2, 2015)

Don't want to hear no Styx on this trip.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 2, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Don't want to hear no Styx on this trip.



I have a feeling we'll have some mighty fine acoustic home-made music!


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 2, 2015)

No Styx, that's out, maybe some skynard, or maybe a little from Bill Monroe . Nutting wrong with a little marshal tucker either.


----------



## K80 (Jun 2, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> I used to have that LP too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Haha

Last I checked...


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2015)

K80, I got one just like that. Cuts a pile of fries in a hurry.


----------



## K80 (Jun 3, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> K80, I got one just like that. Cuts a pile of fries in a hurry.



Yea sir,  a lot better than a knife!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 3, 2015)

K80 said:


> Haha
> 
> Last I checked...





NCHillbilly said:


> K80, I got one just like that. Cuts a pile of fries in a hurry.





K80 said:


> Yea sir,  a lot better than a knife!



That thing is SWEET!!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 3, 2015)

I think I can bring a canopy that's probably 10x20' that several of us could get under if weather required it.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 3, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I think I can bring a canopy that's probably 10x20' that several of us could get under if weather required it.



That would be good. Did you tell me you coming over Thursday ?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 3, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> That would be good. Did you tell me you coming over Thursday ?



If we're allowed, I'll probably be there Thursday afternoon.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 3, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> If we're allowed, I'll probably be there Thursday afternoon.



Can come anytime. I gotta get over there and unlock the gate for toilet folks wed or early Thurs morning at latest. I can unlock it anytime long as somebody is there or in and out. I don't think Cliff and Cathy would care if you came and stayed the week if someone wanted to !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 3, 2015)

Somebody's got to keep the fire stoked, might as well be me.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

Eddie and I will also be there Thursday, and will help set up canopies,tote firewood,and whatever else needs doing.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 4, 2015)

Could some catfish be used?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 4, 2015)

We will fry whatever you bring us, but I think we may have enough fish between me and Cklem.  If you want catfish, bring it on.


----------



## j_seph (Jun 4, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We will fry whatever you bring us, but I think we may have enough fish between me and Cklem.  If you want catfish, bring it on.


Heck, I'll eat opossum we just going on a little catfish trip tomorrow night and just figured if ya wanted we'd bring a mess back if we get into like normal.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 4, 2015)

We ain't so uppity as to turn down good catfish.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

Any ideas about what time of day Saturday to do the trade blanket?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

Nic..wish you could explain how you do a trade blanket.I've only seen one done,and we need a pro to explain it,please.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 4, 2015)

Yep, im curious about the trade blanket myself.  Ive got a mess of hybrid and striper fillets in the freezer if we need them.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

I think we're ok on fish.
A trading blanket is laid on the ground,everybody gets in a circle around it and someone puts their item for trade on the blanket and describes the item.Then everyone one at a time around the circle has their turn to either pass or make an offer on the item.You can either offer to trade whatever you have,or offer an amount of money.After that item has been sold,traded,or taken off the blanket,it's the next person in the circle's turn to present an item.Continue until the last item is gone.It's fun to listen to the sales pitches and a good sales pitch will usually result in a sale or trade.
Somebody correct me if I got it wrong....I've only seen it done once,and that was years ago,at W.A.R. II.Us senior citizens some times have a fuzzy memory.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2015)

That sounds right to me Dave.  Looks like you've done well organizing this one !!   Wish we could make it, but headed to Charleston that weekend.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> That sounds right to me Dave.  Looks like you've done well organizing this one !!   Wish we could make it, but headed to Charleston that weekend.



Thanks for the kind words,my friend.You will be missed,and prolly talked about,too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 4, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Thanks for the kind words,my friend.You will be missed,and prolly talked about,too.





Wouldn't have it any other way !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 4, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Any ideas about what time of day Saturday to do the trade blanket?



Do it late at night so the heathens are all drunk on firewater and then I'll break out the beads and red cloth and clean 'em out.  I'll make out like a bandit.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Do it late at night so the heathens are all drunk on firewater and then I'll break out the beads and red cloth and clean 'em out.  I'll make out like a bandit.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 4, 2015)

I drove up to the campsite this afternoon.  Definitely wouldn't try to haul a camper.  At 2:00pm it was 66 degrees at the gate.


----------



## Da Possum (Jun 4, 2015)

so....what should the temperature be before you haul a camper there????


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

Love that cool mountain air!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 4, 2015)

hdm03 said:


> so....what should the temperature be before you haul a camper there????



Oops... I guess I combined two thoughts there and they seem related.  

Water breaks would definitely cause my camper to drag and most likely rip off my waste-water drain.  

Air temps were totally unrelated.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 4, 2015)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I drove up to the campsite this afternoon.  Definitely wouldn't try to haul a camper.  At 2:00pm it was 66 degrees at the gate.



And you didn't let anybody know you were in the neighborhood !! 


Phone crashed and got a new one today. Lost Dave, Mitch and u wes. If y'all could text me tomorrow, I would appreciate it !!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 4, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> And you didn't let anybody know you were in the neighborhood !!
> 
> 
> Phone crashed and got a new one today. Lost Dave, Mitch and u wes. If y'all could text me tomorrow, I would appreciate it !!



Will do,Greg.

Sometimes I think cell phones are a pain in th' but-tocks.Other times I'm thankful to have one.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope there'll be a good turnout for this.It's gonna be FUN!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

Looks like Jigman29 is gona make it atter all !!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 6, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Looks like Jigman29 is gona make it atter all !!



Good!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 6, 2015)

His party/cookout at his house was/is today. He was thinking WAR was this weekend as well !! It would have been a good weekend for it !! Right nice in these parts !! That trade blanket thingy......can it be cash for whatever !! I got a rifle I may throw down if a reserve is appropriate !!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 6, 2015)

Greenbacks work just fine! A reserve is good.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 6, 2015)

Heck yea, the trade blanket sounds awesome.  Ive got several items id like to throw out there.  Looking forward to it. . . .bigtime.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 6, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Greenbacks work just fine! A reserve is good.


Greenbacks.........Trading blanket translation= Frogskins


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 7, 2015)

A neighbor had some dead pines took down in his yard. I will be takeing a load of it over to burn in the fire in the next day or two. I suppose it can busted as needed. Any objections, yall holler !!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 7, 2015)

Greg, do you think you have enough firewood for the weekend, or do we need to bring more?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 7, 2015)

A camp can never have too much firewood,even in the summertime!
Can someone bring a small tarp to protect our wood from the inevitable afternoon shower?
If several folks bring a few sticks of wood to put with the pine Greg's bringing,we'll have plenty,I think.I don't have much room in my little truck,but I'll bring some fatlighter.I will bring a splitting maul,too,but it needs a trained professional operator.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 7, 2015)

I will bring the tarp.  Ive got bookoos of them.  I can operate that maul too.  I like splitting wood.  So long as it aint sweet gum.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 7, 2015)

It'll be pine that should be easy to split.I know about sweet gum.I tried one time to split some....never again!
I appreciate your offer very much.That maul makes me hurt!


----------



## K80 (Jun 8, 2015)

We are placing an order for shirts this week for marketing purposes,  if anyone is going to be there this weekend that would like a t shirt we can bring then with us. 

Go to www.gwtfoundation.com and use the donate button. There is a text box when making the donation,  please specify sizes,  colors,  quantity,  and that you'll pick it up at War which will save everyone on shipping.    Youth sizes are $15, adults are $22, and 2XL and up are $25.

In addition to the shirts we are going to have a blue one like the red shirt.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jun 8, 2015)

The Coleman was beautiful last week.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

Port-a-johns are paid for. They will be there Thur PM unless they are needed sooner.


----------



## Uncle Eddie (Jun 8, 2015)

Good deal Greg, Dave and I will be there after lunch Thursday..
Maybe around 2 pm.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 8, 2015)

Over The Hill Trucker said:


> Good deal Greg, Dave and I will be there after lunch Thursday..
> Maybe around 2 pm.



You posted!! Who says us old dawgs can't learn new tricks?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 8, 2015)

I figure on leaving the house around mid day Thursday and it's about 45 minutes to get to camp, so I'll be there around 1 or 2.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 8, 2015)

How are we chipping in on the ports Jon's?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

I hope I ain't out of turn here, and Dave correct me if I am wrong. Dave is gona ask for donations. The hopes are that we will get enough to cover them and maybe have enough to give Cliff and Kathy (property owners)  to at least go out for dinner. The goal is to make us welcome there again in the future. Cliff and Kathy are like myself. We get our GON magazine off the rack. They also come here to the forums from time to time and look around. I took it on myself to invite them up Sat. PM to eat. They fishing chatuge that day, but said they would try and make it. I ask them what time, their response........shoot, we will eat whatever is left over, if anything !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2015)

The reason I mentioned them getting their mag from the rack is because I am gona see to it theirs is delivered to their mailbox. "Rural" mailbox !!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 8, 2015)

Cliff and Cathy are hard-working poultry farmers and are real good down-to-earth folks.I hope they will come over and eat with us,and yall can meet them.
Greg,this would not have happened without you and them.I thank God for you three and everyone involved.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2015)

Locked and loaded!
Headed to Conyers first to take my brother in law to a doctor appointment on Wed. Leave from there northbound Thur. and meet Eddie near Oakwood and I-985.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm gonna start packing this evening.  Got my checklist made.  Me and the kids are about to go do some running around.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 9, 2015)

Just got back from taking some wood up to the river. Yesterday when I went got the keys from Cliff and Kathy, he said he had been over there and cut the road/path through the field so folks would know the route. When I got there, not only had they cut the path, they had cut the entire area where the gathering will be !! It is at least 20 miles one way they pulled their tractor to do this for us !!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2015)

Good folks fer sure!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 9, 2015)

We've gotta make sure they know how Mich we appreciate this.  I've got some spare cash to go in the pot for them.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 9, 2015)

If we do right by them,we might have a  fall campout there.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 10, 2015)

Hwy 76west outta Clayton at the DQ, go 8 miles to Persimmon Rd on right. 2 1/2 miles to Coleman River Rd on left. Up Coleman River , pavement will end, bear left up the hill just past old chicken houses on USFS Rd. Will be through the gap in the high ridge on left.

There is a rather large pool there right in front of the fireplace for the little ones, well big ones too for that matter, to cool off in. Weatherman says warm and nice weekend.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2015)

Anybody else bringing a guitar or other instrument?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Anybody else bringing a guitar or other instrument?



I can whistle.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2015)

That'll work. 

I'm gonna get there tomorrow afternoon sometime, as soon as I can get loose and head that way.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Anybody else bringing a guitar or other instrument?



Me and Eddie are bringing guitars.We mostly do old cry-in-yer-beer country songs.
I'm so rusty,my fingertips are soft.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 11, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> Me and Eddie are bringing guitars.We mostly do old cry-in-yer-beer country songs.
> I'm so rusty,my fingertips are soft.



I'm tender-fingered and rusty as a hoe blade too, Dave, don't hardly ever play any more.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Anybody else bringing a guitar or other instrument?



I may bring my piano.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 11, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm tender-fingered and rusty as a hoe blade too, Dave, don't hardly ever play any more.



He done up on the creek. No cell service unless he goes a little higher on the ridge.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 11, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I may bring my piano.



why don't cha take your foot pumped organ T?

I am sure somebody will be glad to pump in for you so you can play all night long.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 11, 2015)

See you there pappy. I keep ya outta trouble or visa versa !


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Im ready to go!  Got stuff packed, just got to load it into the ride when I get home from work in the morning and we are heading north.  See yall there.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 11, 2015)

Got my stuff loaded, heading out at 6am, should be there bout 6:40 hope NGA sportsman has breakfast ready.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll be there sometime this afternoon.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jun 12, 2015)

Yall post pics!


----------



## j_seph (Jun 12, 2015)

What time we planning to eat tomorrow? I have to be at local WMA to help out with a Handicap hunting area till noon so will be after that before I can get up.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 12, 2015)

j_seph said:


> What time we planning to eat tomorrow? I have to be at local WMA to help out with a Handicap hunting area till noon so will be after that before I can get up.



I would guess the fish fry tomorrow will be late afternoon.

Blackened mahi and shrimp with dirty rice and peach salsa at Camp Hillbilly tonight if it's not coming a tarnader or something. I'll make extra.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 12, 2015)

Getting the last of the stuff packed and we'll be headed that way after Nathan gets home from work. Should get there around 830 tonight! See y'all soon


----------



## Resica (Jun 12, 2015)

I'll be there in a bit. Just kidding, bad timing for me.  Anybody there, any cell reception? Have fun guys and gals.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 12, 2015)

Resica said:


> I'll be there in a bit. Just kidding, bad timing for me.  Anybody there, any cell reception? Have fun guys and gals.



Anybody got cell reception, anybody????


----------



## T.P. (Jun 12, 2015)

Yeah, mine is working.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2015)

No service unless at&t up there. Can go up higher on ridge and get it. They wanted me to post a thread about the black panther fight last night that got them up at 2 AM !! I am having trouble putting it into type that y'all would/could relate to their level of awwwwhhhh !!


----------



## K80 (Jun 12, 2015)

As bad as I hate to miss it I'm going to have to catch y'all on the next one.   Sweet lady from church lost her battle with cancer so I need to stay here and pay my respects to a family that supported us thru grants journey.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2015)

They said it was awful fight and that the mtn laurel was too thick for their lights to penetrate !! They said the creek was full of leaves this morning from the commotion !!!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 12, 2015)

K80 said:


> As bad as I hate to miss it I'm going to have to catch y'all on the next one.   Sweet lady from church lost her battle with cancer so I need to stay here and pay my respects to a family that supported us thru grants journey.



Sorry to hear that my friend. That link wouldn't work for me. Me and some others were lookin to see y'all !!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 12, 2015)

Yall have fun and post up some pics when Ya Can  sorry I could not make this 1


----------



## K80 (Jun 12, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Sorry to hear that my friend. That link wouldn't work for me. Me and some others were lookin to see y'all !!



Hmm it works for me. 

Try www.grantwilliamterrellfoundation.org www

I tried to find a way still make it but it is just to much running. I wish I could make it.


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 12, 2015)

Me and the wife rode up there for a little while this evening. The black panther fight must have been more vicious than they first thought. After closer inspection they found black panther hair all through camp where the beasts had fought and wallered down the whole hillside of mountain laurel.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jun 12, 2015)

Doug B. said:


> Me and the wife rode up there for a little while this evening. The black panther fight must have been more vicious than they first thought. After closer inspection they found black panther hair all through camp where the beasts had fought and wallered down the whole hillside of mountain laurel.


NCHillbilly Sheds really bad.........I think him and Miggy are related


----------



## Hankus (Jun 13, 2015)

when werk consumes yer life ya end up missing things cause ya don't have enough time to keep yerself informed  Somebody drink a cool one in my honor


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 13, 2015)

About the same for me hankus. More work than I can handle at the moment. Yall have fun and stay safe. Get some a those Panther hair samples so we can get DNA


----------



## cramer (Jun 14, 2015)

Can't wait to see some pics  wish I was there


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 14, 2015)

It was brutal.  I'm traumatized for sure.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 839114. This is the only pic I thought to take, cracker Dave and nc hillbilly were killing mother ocean, parot heads world wide would have been proud to be there.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 839125.  North ga sportsman, nc hillbilly, CKLEM, and someone's leg, just chillaxing


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 839126 over the hill trucker, being full of wisdom.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 839127 the great philosopher , cracker Dave.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 839129 flaustin and his lovely wife.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment 839130 Ruttin buck, just looking things over.


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 14, 2015)

Thanks Greg in Clayton for the pics


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 14, 2015)

I've got a bunch of pictures, but I'll have to run to the library to post em. 

Y'all that didn't make it missed a fine time! It was great meeting new folks and seeing some old friends too.  The property was gorgeous, an absolute perfect setting for the gathering. The food prepared by the guys was terrific. We can't wait to do it all again!


----------



## bigelow (Jun 14, 2015)

Wish I could have made it  looked like tall had fun  where are all the incriminating pics


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2015)

I had a great time, and really enjoyed meeting everyone. You couldn't find a better place than that piece of property , I don't think. Those of y'all who didn't come missed out on a great time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like a good time! 

Wish I could've made it, but plans that I had made prior to this event worked out at the last minute and I was able to make that instead....maybe next time.

You fellas did a great job putting another W.A.R. together and it sure sounds like it was a fantastic setting/location.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't take a single picture.  I kept my phone turned off virtually all weekend.

This was my first WAR and it was what I expected.... great food, great people, and great memories.  There are some very talented musicians amongst us.   I enjoyed fishing, cooking, splitting wood, shooting bows, and sharing a campfire with you folks. 

It was really nice to finally get to put some faces with names, even if they could only stay a little while.  

Crackerdave, you did a fantastic job organizing this shin dig.  I hope this trip was rewarding for your efforts.  

Now I gotta unpack everything and sharpen my axe.


----------



## Keebs (Jun 15, 2015)

Any time you get folks from here together, it's a good time!


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 15, 2015)

Those of you that didn't go, you really missed out on a good time, I wasn't going until ngasportsman talked me into it, and now I wouldn't have missed it for the nuthin, I now have several gentlemen to add to my very very short list of favorite people I have met in my life.


----------



## jigman29 (Jun 15, 2015)

I didn't get to stay to long but the company was great and it was good to meet everyone. We really enjoyed the food. It was great!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 15, 2015)

The organizing was a team effort,and I'm grateful to have been involved.

My ol' brain ain't what it used to be,and I thank all of you for your patience and understanding.

Jimmy Buffet,I like to think,would understand my butchering his song.My musical "career" ended with his song " A Pirate Looks at Forty".

Seriously.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Ok I can't get the pics loaded from Wi-Fi. I can email em to someone is they're willing to post em for me, please?


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 15, 2015)

SnowHunter said:


> Ok I can't get the pics loaded from Wi-Fi. I can email em to someone is they're willing to post em for me, please?



I'd do it if I could,Snowy.

Won't somebody help this sweet lady out?


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 15, 2015)

crackerdave said:


> I'd do it if I could,Snowy.
> 
> Won't somebody help this sweet lady out?



I sent her a pm, I have to post the one at a time with my phone.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 15, 2015)

Thanks,Chris.If I know Snowy,she took some good pix!


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 15, 2015)

View attachment 839300

View attachment 839301

View attachment 839302

View attachment 839303

View attachment 839304


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 15, 2015)

View attachment 839306

View attachment 839307

View attachment 839308

View attachment 839309

View attachment 839310


----------



## Resica (Jun 15, 2015)

Sounds like you hillbillies and flatlanders had a good time!


----------



## The mtn man (Jun 15, 2015)

View attachment 839311

View attachment 839312

View attachment 839313

View attachment 839314

View attachment 839315

View attachment 839316

View attachment 839317

View attachment 839318

View attachment 839319

View attachment 839320

View attachment 839321

View attachment 839322

View attachment 839323

View attachment 839324

View attachment 839325

View attachment 839326

View attachment 839327

View attachment 839328

View attachment 839329

View attachment 839330

View attachment 839331

View attachment 839332

View attachment 839333

View attachment 839334

View attachment 839335

View attachment 839336

View attachment 839337

View attachment 839338


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice pics!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jun 15, 2015)

looks like fun


----------



## Jeff C. (Jun 15, 2015)

Just wondering.....who ended up with the baby on the trading blanket?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 15, 2015)

great pics.thanks for sharing. We came so close to being there, just too much work at home from just coming home from vacation.


----------



## mguthrie (Jun 15, 2015)

Hate I couldn't make it. I met a few of the Billy's a couple weeks ago. Some shonuf good folks in the campfire


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jun 15, 2015)

Jeff C. said:


> Just wondering.....who ended up with the baby on the trading blanket?



He came home with me!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 15, 2015)

Good stuff!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 17, 2015)

After hosting an GON gathering, I can guarantee not only were good friends made, great food eaten, but the property probably looked as good if not better when they left.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 28, 2015)

As yall can see, I managed to avoid the picture takein !! Sorry, but the autographs I can fudge on and give away at times !! Pictures !! There are loyalties involved with pictures !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 18, 2015)

I some how missed this and cant even see the pics


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 23, 2017)

Bump for 3Ringer


----------



## 3ringer (Feb 23, 2017)

Thanks for the bump Greg. The photos won't open. I was able to go back and see other WAR photos. I also saw the photos of Coleman River Rd and the field. It is a pretty place for sure.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 24, 2017)

I had an awesome time!  It was great seeing everyone again!!


----------



## riverbank (Feb 24, 2017)

Hate that I missed it.


----------

